# Couple of wildlife photos



## eggshells (Oct 16, 2015)

Steller's Jay




Steller's Jay by 
paphioman, on Flickr




Steller's Jay by 
paphioman, on Flickr

Chipmunk




Chipmunk by 
paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow! I saw a stellar jay 2 years ago on the telephone pole in Victoria. It was a neat sight.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 16, 2015)

Your western Jay is beautiful!!!! And I guess it is as smart than its eastern cousin (Blue jay).

Nic pics too... Cute little chipmunk!


----------



## Secundino (Oct 16, 2015)

I LOVE birds!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2015)

Good photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## emydura (Oct 16, 2015)

That chipmunk is so cute.


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2015)

I have the Blue Jay gang here that is quite different. The
Steller is gorgeous. I wonder if the Steller jays are as
pushy and gregarious as the ones we have here. We have
lots of Chippies too and I love them dearly although they
drive my dogs crazy trying to catch them...they never do. The photos are wonderful.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 17, 2015)

Very nice pics !!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice pics! The first Jay I thought it was singing and the two points were its open mouth (small screen)



abax said:


> We have
> lots of Chippies too and I love them dearly although they
> drive my dogs crazy trying to catch them...they never do.



My former bc was tormented by trying to get at squirrels and chipmunks; not sure why! One time he had a cm cornered in a hole at the base of a small tree and he was trying to chew his way in. He would have tried doing that all day if I let him!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2015)

Snacks, cool!!! :evil:


----------

